# I want to try this...



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

For some reason I really want to ride a long horn. It's one of my oddities I guess.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

the long horn doesn't seem so happy


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

OH my gosh that's awesome! I have a pet steer so I may need to work on this!!! 

Thanks for posting that


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, he doesn't seem too amused by all that spur. I think it would be fun to try though


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Except for where she made him run at the end and he bucked, he didn't seem too bothered by it (not anymore so than your average green horse). It's not very often that you see a cow thrilled about much of anything (unless it involves pancakes... I know a steer that would die for a stack of pancakes. Never seen a cow so happy in my life as when he's munchin on his flapjacks)

I think it would be fun to try, but I wouldn't want to be the one training the thing to do it.

Jubilee


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Pancakes? Really? Thats awesome.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We have a guy here that has a Brahma steer that he rides in parades. It's so dang cool....


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

****, I think she is a little confused, she should be barrel racing the horse in the background, not the poor cow. LOL that is actually funny and looks like something I would do.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

my uncle has texas long horns! there huge!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL he looks thrilled! :lol: That's funny about the pancakes.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to try this too... We've been talking about getting a couple calves for the summer and I don't currently have any horses....Hmmmmmm....Maybe, I'll just have to try this!!!



ETA- OK.....so I just spent like 2 hours researching riding steers on the net....I think I'll pass on this one... but it would still be cool.


----------

